# Googong sat 11/3 LBG sun 12/3



## Guest (Mar 5, 2007)

Hi all,

A couple of Sydney freinds are coming to Canberra for the w'end and staying at my place so I've promised to take them to Googong dam & LBG for a day, Wez/blacktruck and Mick from East Coast Lures are keen to try out Micks lures around the ACT.

Anyone is welcome to tag along for either or both days if you wish, and any other Sydney fisho's are welcome to come down too for a day or weekend.

Will be launching from Googong boat ramp at 8am when the gates open, and the sunday LBG launch will be from the boat ramp at BMP around 6am.

Hope to see you all there.


----------



## victor-victor (Jan 12, 2006)

Might give Googong another bash Saturday Morning, see you there.


----------



## Jimmyak (Aug 14, 2006)

Yep, sounds good. With the rain we been having the water level might be up a liitle higher at Googong. Might not have to fit that air locker to my chair just to get to the water :lol: .


----------



## Squidder (Sep 2, 2005)

I'll definately be at Googong on Saturday, not 100% sure about LBG on the Sunday but a probable yes


----------



## aleg75 (Dec 20, 2005)

Unlikely...........hope you hook up though!


----------



## RedPhoenix (Jun 13, 2006)

Unfortunately, due to the change in ownership of this web site and the lack of response by the owners to my requests to remove my email address from all administrative-level notifications and functionality, I have decided to remove my posts on AKFF. Thank you for the great times, the fantastic learning experiences and the many many fish. If you are desperate for the old content of this particular post, it is available below base64 encoded and bzip2 compressed.

Red.

----

QlpoOTFBWSZTWUFUb2gAACvfgAASQaUwECEqGIA/7//gMAD2Zoap4KQP00KHqAaABoGpjU0SekD1ANGjQaDQaqftJpG1IAYTamhoeoBAJOwxu6xuKYKuOeRLKuDu14xyY3r6SyKsYir8ZCVcmfuZMTU2NsVPJ65EQwQaZmd4NyAedTqaZwBTNGnHWOPZrUwCUCVRuOgPAOR4QUyI+QZV+ruxKD21k5h6FMLQkBXAGCbF0YXtfKGt8PN9tVZZTWDWx+CCsSaEQRe1BVn2JacTgfiDuYeEkDGo6oMchCCJi8yTLc1UBstqxNIOkITQTbK2m+mopTQ2YA5rdMv4u5IpwoSCCqN7QA==


----------



## Guest (Mar 8, 2007)

OK I have been in touch with the ranger out at Googong and the gates will be open at "about" 7.30am, so I will be getting there then.

See you all there!


----------



## paffoh (Aug 24, 2006)

Not happy Jan, I will be missing out due to important issues ( Do a Google search on Claire ).

Shame really as Wez & Mr East Coast would sure be great people to learn some Dam skills from + im sure the Funda could teach me something ( His apprenticeship scheme is hard work! ).

Guys just do me a favour and bag out on Golden Perch eh?

Might try and do LBG on Sunday, still looking a bit iffy so tale of woe may be my only entry for the comp this month ( Participation points only ).

Watching this thread...


----------



## Guest (Mar 8, 2007)

Done the google search, some interesting stuff there but not sure is suitable for these forums :shock:

Lets just leave it there eh? no links, no pics :roll:


----------



## luderick (Feb 8, 2007)

sounds good I will tag along......make up the numbers.......have to find out what a golden perch looks like.

Is the boat ramp easy to find??

peter


----------



## Guest (Mar 9, 2007)

luderick said:


> sounds good I will tag along......make up the numbers.......have to find out what a golden perch looks like.
> 
> Is the boat ramp easy to find??
> 
> peter


Excellent!! glad you can make it 8)

The ramp is easy to find & signposted on the way in, you cant go wrong.

See you there.


----------



## victor-victor (Jan 12, 2006)

All sign posted.

Just go through the main gates gates, pass the second gate then pass the rangers hut and continue towards the dam wall lookout. Just after the pumping station and before the Dam lookout the is a right turn off and should have a boat ramp sign.

Victor


----------



## luderick (Feb 8, 2007)

thanks guys, Ive got my son's 21st drink fest on tonight so i might be a tad delicate


----------



## RedPhoenix (Jun 13, 2006)

Unfortunately, due to the change in ownership of this web site and the lack of response by the owners to my requests to remove my email address from all administrative-level notifications and functionality, I have decided to remove my posts on AKFF. Thank you for the great times, the fantastic learning experiences and the many many fish. If you are desperate for the old content of this particular post, it is available below base64 encoded and bzip2 compressed.

Red.

----

QlpoOTFBWSZTWRfA1fgAAChfgAASUKewGgCgWAo/77+gMAC02Gp6jRJtTT0jamnqMagB6EDQSYJogNGQ0B6m1D1BqnlDI0GgBoAAAYLCDmFoa3xnPOnU/VWWhyTq6w4toiv8WKkB9fcqpLJa0dlUqjs+Hvtgwh5VILkcUEbjZH7J0uY632BgbqafrrTVBiqHNsITemmm4Wgh4J1C8a5jbNqb4JyIvriGWGFAyILKAjCYgsQINIcOMLrDHU4dRoUdS6nj60IpBHgvkNu5gx1xNDVrGmy+jSGmNQ4YfqrEZSytK4fxdyRThQkBfA1fgA==


----------



## GuardianZAct (Feb 7, 2007)

Funda, and All....
See you on the water on Sunday (LBG).... I have Sis and Bfriend down from Sydney for the weekend. 
Our outfitter will be out.... Hopefully it will get its first fish on board.

Adrian


----------

